# Atlanta Botanical Garden and Photography



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I will be going up to the Atlantic Botanical Garden on the weekend of Feb 14th and 15th to take some pictures of the frogs and orchids/plants. Just wanted to see if other DB members wanted to get together and talk frog and/or play with our cameras. Either day works for me. We will also be going the Georgia Aquarium one of those days.
Dave


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Awesome idea Dave. I'll check with Crystal (CHeumpfner) and see if she is free next weekend. Another trip to the Gardens sounds like fun. We both need lots of practice with our cameras so that sounds like a place to practice.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Very cool. I am getting a D300 today and I know you use a Nikon also, so it would be a great learning experience. 
Dave


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

I am good for Sunday at the ABGs. Wonder if we could get another Behind-The-Scenes tour since I missed it last time?!?! 

Anyone else interested??? I will contact them, if so.

Crystal


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

A behind-the-scenes would be awesome. 
Dave


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

iljjlm said:


> Very cool. I am getting a D300 today and I know you use a Nikon also, so it would be a great learning experience.
> Dave


Oh cool. What lens do you have? I will bring my macro lens and we can see how well it works on your D300.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I will probably bring a Nikon 50mm f1.8, Nikkon 35-70mm f3.5-5.6, and a Tamron 28-300mm f3.5-6.3. Also a 1.4x and 2x teleconvertor, external flash with a flash cord, reversing ring for macro. I have an Tamron 70-200mm f2.8 which has better glass and is faster, but I cannot go as close as the other telefoto lens.
Dave


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds cool... we would love to join everyone if we end up being in town next weekend. And a behind the scenes sounds great if it is possible... it was very cool last time... one possible difficulty with that that I just thought of though is that last time we went they were setting up their new frog room. He said that once it was completed and frogs moved in- was supposed to happen pretty soon after that, that it would be controlled clean room type entry and that they would severely restrict entry... I believe they said that even many of their interns, students and such would not even be granted entry and absolutely no tours so that we were one of the last groups that they would be taking into the room since it was still under construction.
So I'm not sure if the whole behind the scenes collection was going in there, or even if it is up and running yet, but that might be a possible problem with getting a behind the scenes if it is... so just wanted to give everyone a heads up as this post just jogged my mind on that. Crystal, I will send you a message on this too to make sure you are aware about this possibility as you try to set it up... hope it works out though!
Marissa


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

PS... I was thinking about this more and if you are unable to arrange a behind the scenes of the frog area, it is still well worth asking for a behind the scenes of the plant and or other areas. It seems they have far more behind the scenes than they do on exibit... last year during our tour he took us into the pitcher plant greenhouse and that alone was mind-boggling how many gorgeous species they had!


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

my wife is taking me back to the botanical gardens for valentines day in the garden, lol. ill also be goin back in the spring, thats the best time to go all the frogs will be breeding. im getting a d60 one day when i get the money too bad i wont have it for the gardens this time.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Crystal, any info on whether or not we can do a behind-the-scenes tour(frogs and/or plants)? 
From what it sounds like, Sunday seems like it would be the best day for people to meet?
Dave


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hey Dave. We are still trying to get a hold of the people who can arrange this. I left a message yesterday and will try again today. E-mails delivery is being delayed for some reason to the contact person we have. We will keep trying. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Cool, thanks for working on this. Will keep the fingers crossed.
Dave


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Like Candy said.... I emailed on Monday morning and I got a notice yesterday that it would be delayed for one more day. So hopefully Robert received my email today and is working on something for us. 

The Gardens are gorgeous without the extra tours, but I am crossing my fingers. I mentioned that the orchid flasking room, along with the pitcher plant greenhouse would be great perks also.

Would you like to meet for lunch somewhere on Sunday and then head there? Or just everyone meet up at a certain time?? 


Crystal


----------



## CHuempfner (Apr 27, 2008)

Okay, incase anyone was keeping up with this... It looks like Flying Biscuit for brunch around 11 and heading to Atlanta Botanical Gardens immediately following. (Around noon) 

On a side note, my email was returned after 4 days of post-poned delivery and Candy (DivingNE1) called daily with no avail for a tour... Sorry!! We tried 

Anyone is welcome to join in! 

Crystal


----------

